# Sony a6600 outed



## ahsanford (Aug 28, 2019)

I was expecting some sort of quick response form Sony on the 90D/M6 Mk II.

But I honestly thought it would be more than this:








A6600.pdf







drive.google.com





I've only skimmed it (and I'm sure there's good stuff in there), but in broad strokes: Still 24 MP. Still 11 fps.

But they will offer an f/2.8 standard zoom for crop, so there's that.

- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 28, 2019)

E 16-55mm F2.8 G
(SEL1655G)

E-mount APS-C lens

Sony’s first 16-55 mm (24-82.5 mm full-frame equiv.)

APS-C zoom with a constant F2.8 aperture is remarkably compact while offering performance befitting the G Lens series. A new optical design delivers excellent corner-to-corner resolution, and beautiful bokeh is available when needed. It is compact, lightweight, and ideal for a wide range of subjects.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh snap, they want $1400 for a crop lens. Total Fuji move here. 

Except Fuji doesn't have a relatively affordable FF platform that would logically put a ceiling on crop lens prices. Sony does. Curious to hear their sales pitch on this, as well as a $1400 a6600 body only asking price.

- A


----------



## Kit. (Aug 28, 2019)

ahsanford said:


> I've only skimmed it (and I'm sure there's good stuff in there), but in broad strokes: Still 24 MP. Still 11 fps.


Well, at least they could fit IBIS into the specs.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2019)

I went over to some comment sections regarding the new Sony body, and the b!tching about bad specs and useless gear is just as strong there as they are against Canon here. Weird, but it shows just how meaningless it is...


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 29, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I went over to some comment sections regarding the new Sony body, and the b!tching about bad specs and useless gear is just as strong there as they are against Canon here. Weird, but it shows just how meaningless it is...


It's even more funny that the Sony A9, often praised on Canon Forum like a new goddess, often faces harsh criticism on the Sony Forum.
Sony is ******* too!
Nikonists seem to be more civilized...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I went over to some comment sections regarding the new Sony body, and the b!tching about bad specs and useless gear is just as strong there as they are against Canon here. Weird, but it shows just how meaningless it is...


I think a lot of people are just sad whiners with nothing better to do in life than find something trivial and meaningless to complain about. All those first world problems that are just oh so devastating to one's well being.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> It's even more funny that the Sony A9, often praised on Canon Forum like a new goddess, often faces harsh criticism on the Sony Forum.
> Sony is ******* too!
> Nikonists seem to be more civilized...


Nikonists don't want to rock the life raft.


----------

